# Striper and blues



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Still at the war college in Rhode Island learning stuff. Found the spot. 30+ striper 20-24" and one around 30" in a couple hours the last two evenings and bunches-o-blues


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a big azzz bluefish.

Cool, different report


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Watched folks down the pier from me pull up a 33" blue last night at a different spot.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Blues get big up north.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, talk about northern memories! So Todd, ur up there where they do the OCS training? If so, my Dad used to be engineer for the OCS training vessels there. I was about 13yo then am 54 now. First lived in Newport close to 'Thompson Middle/Jr' school, would fish off the boats and docks while my Dad pulled duty. Later we moved to Middletowen and I found out about the back gate and shorelines nearby. It was on then! I remember Blues averaging 15-20+ lbs and the same with Stripers. Ever caught lobster on a rod? If still there I got a place for ya! 
Cheers,


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am here for another 3 1/2 weeks. Would love to know any good spots to try.


----------

